# Top 10 Cars of the 2013 Geneva Motor Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

It's business as usual to have supercars in spades at the 2013 Geneva Motor Show. Exactly how awesome was it? Here's a hint, the 1,030 hp carbon bodied Koenigsegg Hundra didn't even make the list. We're just using it to fill space.

More: *Top 10 Cars of the 2013 Geneva Motor Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------

